# here's my new Jon boat with it's makeover!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That is one thing I love about this place, one mans dust collector is another mans dream...


----------



## gheenoeit (Aug 20, 2008)

I like it! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm waiting on the new black and tan FL numbers, and some 3 inch foam so I can make the bench cushions and it should be good to go. Once I get the motor fixed perfectly, I will also camo it out. I mean, I still have my 14 foot skiff with the 40hp too. I just got this so I can throw it in the bed of my truck and go to any random lake with some paddles and trolling motor but I found this 7.5 running for so cheap that I jumped on it. And if I ever finally decide to buy a shotgun and my hunting license I'll have my duck boat.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I want it back :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(

It looks great man.  Like I told you I did not really want to get rid of it but I am glad it found a good home

Here is a picture from before when it was sitting at my house

It is in the back ground






















By the way what did you do about a transom?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just used some regular plywood I had lying around for now, until I can get some more funds and buy the good stuff.... I might just go ahead and encapsulate this one in glass for the meanwhile. I just got the motor started up but it shut back off. I'm gonna go ahead and change the plugs, clean out the carbs, and see if I can get it going well. I was told by several people just to take it to any lawn mower repair place, so they can replace the spring on the pull start, so I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> I just used some regular plywood I had lying around for now, until I can get some more funds and buy the good stuff.... I might just go ahead and encapsulate this one in glass for the meanwhile. I just got the motor started up but it shut back off. I gonna go ahead and change the plugs, clean out the carbs and stuff see if I can get it going well. I was told by several people just to take it to any lawn mower repair place so they can replace the spring on the pull start, so I'm gonna give it a try.




Lawn mower repair shops are usually the best bet. They deal with those all day long on lawn equipment and are way better priced than your local out board shop to do the job.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

You got a nice boat for the money! Love the cammo, love the lapstrake even better. That is a real interesting style skiff. Should you ever get in a position to do so, that would be a nice boat to splash. If anybody else wants to pool together and make that happen lets do it. 

There is a guy on Ebay that specalizes in old sears/eska parts. check in boat parts and accesories and type sears 7.5 hp in the search. If you find it and don't want to start an account I can get it for you.

I used regular plywood for my transom and treated it with deck sealer. holds up pretty good. Turn the boat upside down get the sealer in any niche you can.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, it was raining today so I didn't get to try it out. Tomorrow I will be dropping off the motor at a friends house to get it running good, and I will test out the boat. Going to try and borrow a friends 5hp Merc. Hopefully try our luck with some freshie tarpon too.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks good! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Good looking camo job there buddy!

I'm thinking about doing a camo job on my truck soonm, just can't decide what pattern to use. I like the palm frond pattern.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was just working on it but I just got a phone call to go give someone an estimate to paint a Jet Ski so I had to put it on hold.

I was wondering, do jon boats need Nav Lights?...lol I'm trying to figure where to install them.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Only at night................

I mounted a plastic electrical box from lowes to my transom and mounted an all-around light to that. 

I will try to get pictures up on my 13'r before and after thread.

The box is a gray plastic outdoor junction box about 3"x 5" that I holesawed the top and mounted a sea sense two wire light base in.
I ran the wires through the conduit hole in the bottom and screwed a blank plate on the front. I plan on mounting the rocker switch in that plate when I get a minute. They also have a wire clamp that snaps in the conduit hole that holds the wires in place.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not about to spend 40 bucks on some flush mounted nav lights. I think I'm going to either go buy some led's and wire them up in strips and use red on one side and green on the other. Or I might just get some small bee lights off a lowrider bike and use those. I know I have a red and green one somewhere. Wire it up to a battery pack and call it a day. I'm trying to keep this as light as possible since I have no trailer for it. I will transport it in the bed of my truck.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Go buy a set of clamp on lights. Cheap, effective, low maintenance, and not in the way when you don't need them.

I've been using my same set of clamp on lights for about 4 years now.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

here's a video of the first trip out on the jon boat!!! we borrowed a friends 5hp merc for the day. really were just wet testing it and brought along some rods. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12WzUXXUzkg


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You did a really great job with the camo...looks awesome! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You did a really great job with the camo...looks awesome!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


Thanks!

This is the latest update to my jon boat. It's not much, but worth posting! Well I wanted to put something in this spot, and since my father does signs for a living, and I found the boat on the forum, I thought it was a great fit.


















The decal is tan and orange. It looks kinda white in the pics though.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Microskiff.com is a registered property of Microskiff Inc. All copy rights reserved..


















;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Posted by: iMacattack
> Microskiff.com is a registered property of Micorskiff Inc. All copy rights reserved..


too bad you couldn't get the right domain name 

Damned typosquatters... ;D

Always taking advantage of legitimate companies!


Or possibly you suffer from big thumb syndrome...
That big thumb always hits the key next to it...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Microskiff.com is a registered property of Micorskiff Inc. All copy rights reserved..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No the computer user is suffering from an ID10T error. Systems should be fully functional by tomorrow.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great job on the boat. Whenever you get a chance have your buddy film more videos of you battling the Peacock bass and post them...Thats good stuff man.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Great job on the boat. Whenever you get a chance have your buddy film more videos of you battling the Peacock bass and post them...Thats good stuff man.



Thanks, I'm usually the one filming most of the time. I'm trying to get a friend to come along with us with his underwater camera and stuff to get some good footage down but he's always really busy.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I got this forsale if anyone is interested. $500.00


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just picked this up. 5hp Mercury. I got a great deal on it, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

so then? whatcha finna do?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> so then? whatcha finna do?



Ima finna get sum snooks yo! ima be out there grindin it out in the m.i.a. river, 2 strokin, and flippin pilchards. 




Wait........ What? lol


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

youz a pilchard flippin 2 stoker! lmao. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Took the jon boat out today....................... Checked the speed on a friends hand held gps, and after a little trial and error with the trim on the motor. It hit 14mph with 2 people, rods, and tackle. 


















The day ended horribly. There was a bit of the strap that we used as a rope hanging out the side of the boat. And as my friend took off, it flopped over and slung my new light rod overboard to the bottom of a canal/lake. 

I got really angry and threw my glasses at my truck.....lol (I had to vent the anger some how) so now tomorrow, I have to go purchase a new light combo.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't feel too bad. On my first semi-outing on the J16 I destroyed the prop. On top of that the motor ran like sh*t. All-in-all a good day...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Don't feel too bad. On my first semi-outing on the J16 I destroyed the prop. On top of that the motor ran like sh*t. All-in-all a good day...


lol

What made me more angry, was that the rod was a recent gift from my girlfriend, and it was the second rod within the passed week that she gave me that broke/went airborne into water to sink to the bottom of a lake.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

On another note, the jon boat feels like it can go faster with the motor. Maybe a different prop? I don't know if they have any other props that'll work better for the boat. After it gets to a certain speed, it feels like it can go more but the motor just revs at a higher rpm and the boat kind of stalls a bit. Like if the prop is spinning too fast or something.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like the prop tips are spinning air.
Drop your tilt adjustment rod 1 hole down.
Should help. I think that motor came with
an 8" pitch prop. Try it with a 9" pitch.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, the best performance of the motor is at the highest pin. On the lower ones, it picks up speed faster, but reaches 12.6 max speed. On the highest, it takes a little more time for it to get full speed, but it hits 14.5 mph


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just took some new pictures.
I don't know what made the colors come out so bright on the picture of the whole boat. 

For sale $1200 o.b.o. 

















I'm going to touch up the paint a bit, and probably extend the trailer 2-3".


----------

